# Preventing Blossom End Rot In Tomatoes



## William_Tressler (Jul 24, 2011)

95 deg weather, watering every other day. plants start to wilt by second day have bottem rot on first 2 . Tomatoes are in old feed tubs with good dirt and fertilizer. any suggestions to stop rot.


----------



## Pete_Tewari (Oct 23, 2011)

I live in Trinidad.West Indies and welcome your advice on growing
tomatoes,Many times I have experienced Blossom Rot and never
understood what caused it.Now,thanks to your advice, I will take all the
precautions to avoid it.
Thanks.


----------



## Hannah_Bergen (Jul 2, 2012)

Can I add garden lime to an established plant to prevent from the rest of the tomatoes having blossom end rot?


----------



## Gina2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just picked my first plum tomato ... with bottom rot ... gonna try to add some calcium and see if it gets any better - otherwise, I'm screwed.


----------

